# brace yourselfs! my latest rescue



## THE SNAKE PIT (May 30, 2008)

This is saidy a bull mastiff,she was spotted in a shed collapsed, severly dehydrated and hypothermic, it may of been irrisponsible of me to just go in and take her whilst the owner was in bed but i acted on impulse, i contacted the rspca and was brave enough to give four names (i will probably have black eyes now but worth it!)


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh my gosh, what a state she's in! Good luck with her & hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`d of done the same, thats an awful way to treat a beautiful dog.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

that is bloody shocking!:gasp:
people are vile! i hope she recovers and turns into the beautiful dog she should be..


----------



## THE SNAKE PIT (May 30, 2008)

She has gone with the rspca, and i wont know if she made it untill the case is closed,she couldnt lift her head for a drink! i took pictures of her in the stinky shed, it was bad, very bad.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

thats F*CKIN disgusting! good on you, id have taken the dog then woken up said owner with a baseball bat round their feckin head!! good luck with her, let us know how she gets on, i hope she returns to good health


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

THE SNAKE PIT said:


> She has gone with the rspca, and i wont know if she made it untill the case is closed,she couldnt lift her head for a drink! i took pictures of her in the stinky shed, it was bad, very bad.


i hope the rspca gives her the chance she deserves


----------



## photographymatt (Mar 6, 2006)

oh god:-( no excuse for that. thats not just a week or two of poor care....:-(


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Well done! Just hope he pulls through. Keep us updated wont you.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

rach666 said:


> i hope the rspca gives her the chance she deserves


think i`d have gone to a private vet and gone the baseball bat route with the `owner`.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

that is shocking, i'd be surprised if she makes it through this, obviously i hope she does. shes totally emaciated... i hate the human race for what they do to poor animals.

please keep us updated


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

That photo makes me feel sick, I hope her previous owners suffer a long ,drawnout,painful death then rot in hell
Good on you for taking her, I would have done the same
Lets hope justice gets done


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

wouldnt trust the rspca with her mind, id be surprised if they even knew she was a dog!


----------



## delta (Jun 26, 2009)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> wouldnt trust the rspca with her mind, id be surprised if they even knew she was a dog!


agree 100%

but you did the right thing getting her away from that


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Made me feel sick to my stomach! :bash:

Sadly if the RSPCA prosecute and succeed, the owner will not be properly punished, not the way he should be that's a fact!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Jesus, that is shocking! You did the right thing, well done mate! I would love the right justice to be done, which I believe should be that the owner should be beaten, & locked in a cold filthy shed, left to starve. :bash:


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Jesus Christ! That's truly awful....i really hope this dog survives and get its second chance. Can't say what i'd like for the owners as this isn't 18+ :bash:


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

OMG how can people do that???


----------



## hannahcc1983 (Nov 9, 2010)

:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:

Poor little thing?! I cant believe some people, they have no conscience!

Good on you for what you have done, i hope she pulls through!


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

well done for saving that poor dog.


----------



## Rosiemum (Jan 14, 2010)

My God, that's awful.  Well done for rescuing her - I hope she makes it.

Normally I wouldn't trust the RSPCA with a potted plant, but I do think they have their uses in cases like this. I just wish the punishment that will be handed out to her previous owners (I hope) could be worth it - I know it'll be a pitiful slap on the wrist.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Dear Lord : ( That poor, poor little girl.

I can only hope her body is strong enough to still fight.

Thank you so much for helping her!


----------



## ptsmith (Aug 17, 2010)

well done to you mate, that is grim to see what people can do to an animal.

that is a stupid amount of neglect to allow an animal get to that state.
i hope the dog recovers well and justice is brought upon those that deserve it.

good luck


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

:censor: Angers me!!


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh my god. Poor baby - what is wrong with some people!!!!! 
I really hope the right justice is brought to these evil people.....

Fingers crossed she will be strong and pull through.
Are you planning to rehome her once the case is finished??? She needs a very special home but some people may be put off because of her breed :-(


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

why? bullmastiffs are fantastic family dogs.


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> why? bullmastiffs are fantastic family dogs.


I know that 
But unfort alot of people I have spoken to when you say Bull Mastiff think you are talking about a Pitbull or bring up the bad press on some bull breeds, they just dont do their research/know their facts!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

yep, they`re propper scary. especially this one..........



:lol2:

maybe dog licences should be brought back for chavs?
protect all the beautiful bull breeds from being owned by braindead idiots?


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> yep, they`re propper scary. especially this one..........
> 
> http://img244.imageshack.us/i/maxstokemidgetnc6.jpg/image
> 
> ...


I think that would be a very good idea, concidering its cuz of the likes of them that half these type of breeds inc staffies end up in rescues! Lol


----------



## kay-leighann (Oct 12, 2009)

oh my god that is horrific! good on you. i would have done the same. bless her i hope she makes it.


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

cries  really i am if you need a hand with vets money let me know really do i want to see him get better


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> yep, they`re propper scary. especially this one..........
> 
> [URL="http://a.imageshack.us/img244/7735/maxstokemidgetnc6.th.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> ...


Completely agree!! 
Id be happy to pay a dog licence if it would discourage irresponsible people from thinking of buying a dog as a status symbol then mistreating it when they realise how time consuming dogs are!


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

aww poor poor dog  glad you managed to get her out of there


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

That is absolutely disgraceful! Poor poor girl, that has got to be one of the worst cases of malnutrition I have seen, I really hope she has the fight left in her to recover


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Good god thats absolutely disgusting. Did the RSPCA say they would keep in touch with you on her condition?


----------



## sss_180 (Jan 29, 2010)

Has she pulled through the night? I hope so, she does look on deaths door though :-(
Well done for rescuing her.


----------



## cardinalgrom (Aug 23, 2010)

poor thing.


----------



## xPrincessx (May 7, 2007)

as i clicked on the thread, i never expected to see that, i havent had a good look at pictures at it made me feel quite sick at just the quick look i got. 

but well done for helping him, and gettin him out of there.
atleast hes away from people that did this to him, and i hope they rot in hell!

again, well done, and keep us updated!!:notworthy:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> yep, they`re propper scary. especially this one..........
> 
> [URL="http://a.imageshack.us/img244/7735/maxstokemidgetnc6.th.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> ...


:notworthy:
i think this should be put into place !
Ty


----------



## Nicky1983 (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh god, poor thing. I can never understand why if people don't want an animal that they leave it to suffer!!! Why leave them to die slowly? I would of thought people like that would try to sell it to make some money or something. I look at my mutts and it makes me cry to think of someone hurting them.


----------



## THE SNAKE PIT (May 30, 2008)

Update: RSPCA rang today the dog is getting a little stronger, she has started lifting her head up and eating very small amounts, they all clapped at the vets she is staying at when she stood for 3 seconds unaided lol, i have more info for the rspca as there was another dog at the property that was aparantly removed saturday by the womans sister and i know the addy it is at, im nervous tho cos they are not a family to be messed with but the rspca wont tell them where the info came from.:whistling2:


----------



## photographymatt (Mar 6, 2006)

THE SNAKE PIT said:


> Update: RSPCA rang today the dog is getting a little stronger, she has started lifting her head up and eating very small amounts, they all clapped at the vets she is staying at when she stood for 3 seconds unaided lol, i have more info for the rspca as there was another dog at the property that was aparantly removed saturday by the womans sister and i know the addy it is at, im nervous tho cos they are not a family to be messed with but the rspca wont tell them where the info came from.:whistling2:



this is good news I hope they get a bad batch of drugs as traditional justice wont be enough.

When I suggest useless people get deported from the uk...its these familys Im on about.

best thing for the dog would be moving countys when its time like the dogs trust do.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

glad to hear she made it through the night


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

THE SNAKE PIT said:


> Update: RSPCA rang today the dog is getting a little stronger, she has started lifting her head up and eating very small amounts, they all clapped at the vets she is staying at when she stood for 3 seconds unaided lol, i have more info for the rspca as there was another dog at the property that was aparantly removed saturday by the womans sister and i know the addy it is at, im nervous tho cos they are not a family to be messed with but the rspca wont tell them where the info came from.:whistling2:


 This is your reward ! Sounds like this litlun is a fighter :2thumb: Thank god you had the cahunas to go in and take the dog because it looks as though every second has counted.
If this family lived near me they would certainly be "messed" with, rather a lot!!!!!!


----------



## THE SNAKE PIT (May 30, 2008)

When i drove passed there today 3 of thier windows had been smashed:2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Couldn't happen to nicer people! :whistling2:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

That is absolutely shocking,I cannot believe it :gasp::gasp:well done for taking her and I really hope she will be ok


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Thats absolutely appauling, you should be so proud of yourself for doing the right thing! :no1:


----------



## jennie1981 (Aug 17, 2009)

this brought a tear to my eye poor little thing. Hope she pulls through and they find her a good loving home that she deserves. The people that let her get in this state need shooting:bash:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

so glad you have an update,I have been thinking about her,I kept seeing the photos in my head and is made me so sad and angry,well done you for saving her :flrt:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Poor thing! She'll pull through and make someone an amazing doggie


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

How could those people sleep in their beds knowing that the poor dog lay cold and dying in the shed.Well done you for being pro active .Hopefully locals will make their lives a misery and they will move.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

_jake_ said:


> Poor thing! She'll pull through and make someone an amazing doggie


she can move in here if she likes cats :whistling2:


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Congrats for having the balls to do the right thing :no1: Thanks for the update too - it sounds like the rspca are giving her a chance. Whatever the outcome, at least she is being looked after now.

As for the individuals who caused this suffering, I hope the rest of their windows get smashed and then again when they get new ones in (providing there are no innocent kids around to get hurt, that is).


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

THE SNAKE PIT said:


> This is saidy a bull mastiff,she was spotted in a shed collapsed, severly dehydrated and hypothermic, it may of been irrisponsible of me to just go in and take her whilst the owner was in bed but i acted on impulse, i contacted the rspca and was brave enough to give four names (i will probably have black eyes now but worth it!)
> image
> image


She looks in almost the same state as poor Jack, the dog who was dumped outside the Whitehall Dog Rescue and left to die - but at least you were able to save this girl - well done.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/591225-justice-jack.html


----------



## shadow05 (Nov 4, 2010)

thats just disgusting good one on u i would have done same thing id have also like to have taken the baseball bat route too lol but i hope she gets well soon.


----------

